# 2010 Dungeon of Death



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Fellow Haunters,

This year we didn't make too many changes on the outside of the haunt, but changed _nearly_ everything from the sidewalk to the front door on the inside. The inside is now a maze with props along the side of the path that jump, drop, scream and shake as the TOTs move from one curtained section to another curtained section. The walls are predominently 2" insulation foam covered with 4mil black plastic and selectively narrow the aisles to make the TOTs get close to props that reach for them or jump at them. Hope you enjoy:

















New HiRes Designs DVD projected onto BLACK gauze this year. It consists of slender Ghosts entering the frame at the bottom and twirling and swooping before exiting the frame at the top. The black background prompted the change to black gauze.
















A new Celler Dweller in the Dugeon this year. We added a window on the driveway side of the haunt.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

...continued:
The celler dweller is a hybrid of the Michael's grabber last year and the head of the Michael's witch, with a creepy mask over the too familiar witch face. The cell is lighted with a red LED and he has a red lighted heart you can see through the prison garb. His head turns side to side, eyes light up and his arms reach for the bars. The skull in the keystone at the top has red led eyes.









The Through the Window Ghost. Used the flash at night here to see the details on the heavily modified, two piece, through the window ghost. Note that he has a top hat(cut in half) to match the haunted mansion ghosts elsewhere in the haunt 








He has a UV LED spotlight on him from outside and a tube BL in the room to light up his back half. Looks better in person than in the pic.









After passing through the entrance that didn't change much this year, the TOT enters the Dungeon through that curtain at the right and is nose to nose with the skull bursting through the wall. The Boxed In screamer is to their right as they enter. Another black curtain is behind the photographer. The maze begins. The walls are all two inch insulation foam that cuts the noise down, is flexible and is easy to work with. 









Spazm and his rat pack reside under Boxed In Guy.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

...more:
After a couple of interesting, but not scary curtained sections, the aisle narrows and the TOT enters a new area where they see the Two Armed Wallbreaker (modified). This guy's eyes flash red, and hear him growl. A second later his arms fly up, soft latex hands passing a couple of inches past the bars. TOTs scream!









Eye Popper - The TOT is about 12" from this guy when he activates - screams and eyes and tung stick out. Like all the props inside the maze, he is carefully painted with a couple of different black light paints that are clear during the day. Almost all of the light inside the maze is BL. We used a couple of accent lights here and there and experimented with a strobe behind a gauze wall. 









Freddy's Furnace has moved to the other side of the haunt because the main section is now a maze with 24" to 33" aisles and gauze curtains every three or four feet, it's much harder to get good shots of some of the props. 









Remodeled lab - The lab got brighter this year so that you can see the props better. Each canister on the shelves has an LED under it - too weak, should have about 4 or 5 under each - next year









The Dr. is in - That's the fog chiller trash can behind Franky at the left. The Dr.'s chin wore out - one side anyway. Now it almost vibrates when he talks, sounds a bit like a stutter.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

... if you are still interested - you should probably get a life . But here you go anyway:
Looking toward the street from the front door. You are looking at the "L" shape at the end of an 11' wall that separates the Lab from the spider area and also creates a Vampire's lair near the front door. 









Consealed Dropping Dead Corpse - This guy uses the same mechanism as the big dropping spider at the end of the haunt and scares EVERYBODY because he is just to the left as the TOTs approach the door for candy. The raven candy dish -directly below this guy - senses the TOT and squawks, which sets off the dropping Corpse ... and the TOTs. I added some BL paint to him that really catches the eye when he drops.









The Vamping Couple - Spirit's Lurching Vamp at the right was a HUGE success. He is mat activated, so as the candy loaded TOT turns away from the front door, the first step triggers him. As he falls forward, he hits the candlabra and Vampiress lights up and talks. VERY successful. Lots and lots of real scares here.








Just one more of the Cute Couple. I wanted to re-dress Lurch in a cool Vamp costume I have, but his mechanism mandates that he stay pretty stock (light weight and one legged).


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

...last installment:
Large dropping Spider - Just as the TOT recovers from the Lurching Vampire, they step into the dropping spider's area and WHAM, we get them one last time. 








Large dropping spider - This guy is right at the exit. When most people think they've made it out of the haunt, he drops from about 7 feet. I modified him by removing the white "lace" and replacing the cheap black cord with heavy fishing line - plus the black widow mark in black light paint that really pops at night. Added white BL paint at each leg joint too. 









The Witches Coven with a flash showing too much. Tonight I'll see if a tripod pic can capture the non-flash look of the coven better. 

















The Crackling Coals fire in the Coven - This year we turned the coven 180degrees to face the street. We lost the West Cemetary, but more folks saw the Coven. I placed a blue LED spot on the Crystal Ball witch and a red one on the Cauldron Stirring witch. the spots look pretty good on the coals too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The set up looks really good. I like the walls and you clearly have a number of props that are good for getting a scream or two (or three) out of the ToTs


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. I think the curtains help some of the tamer props scare more TOTs because they come out of the curtain only inches from the prop.

We have a few folk who have seen all of our prior haunts and they said this was by far the best. I'm glad we added ramps inside the dugeon, but we need to add two more near the front door. I saw a couple of people almost trip and one person did fall - she said she saw the step and that she was just clumbsy in her long dress. Thank heavens for honest people.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! Really nice!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really cool!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I Love the idea of the thru the window ghost.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a setup. I like the Frankenstein lab.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW this is so cool! I really like how you set up all your rooms. I also love the ghost idea. That really gets me thinking of an idea I might want to try. Thanks for posting the photos. You have an eye for detail.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. You folks have some pretty impressive haunts too!! Lots of talent here.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy smokes.....that turned out great!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Adding a maze (or maze elements) makes home haunts so much better. Your haunt looks like tons of fun!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

i wish I couldve gone thru, it looks awesome.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Wow, that's quite a setup. I like the Frankenstein lab.


Thanks much. There is a night time pic of the lab in my 2009 album here. That pic shows some of the lab better than the 2010 daytime pic. The plasma balls are favorites of mine and you can only see them at night.


----------

